# Miranda is showing signs of foaling!



## rockin r (May 10, 2008)

as of her last bred date (June 06, 2008). She had me up most of the night watching her. She is bagged up not real tight. I can only get clear fluid from her (not much). She will not let me look at her fufu. You can bounce a quarter off her belly, which has dropped. She has put over 100 miles in her stall doing circles and she is emptying her bowels, although they are not lose. She keeps doing the lip thing. If anyone has some extra time I would appreciate the extra eyes on her...




This is her first foal with us, so we don't know what to expect as far as her foaling. Thanks for helping us watch her. My numbers are on my web cam message. Or here they are...1-888-899-2096 (toll free) or 1-580-704-1441. What a wonderful Mothers Day this will be....Dreamer is home grazing in the yard, and Miranda will probably give me a bundle of joy!! What more could I ask for! Theresa and Art....

Edited to add... I for got to add the link.. Here is the link...

http://www.wefoal.com/_2008/rockinr/cam.htm


----------



## REO (May 10, 2008)

OOOH Ooh!








I can't wait!!! Remember, I'm here if you need me!


----------



## Charlotte (May 10, 2008)

Fingers and toes crossed for a normal, healthy FILLY!

I have 6 more stalls to clean and aisles to sweep then I can help watch!

Charlotte


----------



## albahurst (May 10, 2008)

This mare sure looks fidgety! I can see why you were up all night watching her! Hope you have a baby soon





Peggy


----------



## Sassy'sMom (May 10, 2008)

Where did she go? I was watching awhile ago, and now she seems to be gone! I hope she is okay!


----------



## rockin r (May 10, 2008)

Sassy'sMom said:


> Where did she go? I was watching awhile ago, and now she seems to be gone! I hope she is okay!


She is fine! I let her out for awhile to stretch her legs and graze some. Thru out the day she has gotten a mushy hind end, and her bag is getting tight. She was also panting some. I do wish that she would just get down to it and have that "FILLY"! She will be back in her stall within the next 1/2 hour. Thanks for asking about her...


----------



## Sassy'sMom (May 10, 2008)

Oh good! I was hoping it was something like that! Glad to hear she is doing well. I will keep watching for her!


----------



## Bonny (May 10, 2008)

She is a very pretty mare! I hope I can catch the foaling.

Sending prayers for a safe foaling!


----------



## rockin r (May 11, 2008)

SHE IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is a good thing she does not have halter buzzer on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :arg!


----------



## Barbie (May 11, 2008)

Theresa-

Sure hope you get a wonderful Mom's day gift today - guess I should say another one as your Dreamer is home. I'll be watching on and off today.

Happy foaling!!

Barbie


----------



## AppyLover2 (May 11, 2008)

I see she's still holding that stall wall up.



That's what she was doing when I went to bed last night.


----------



## AnnaC (May 11, 2008)

Just tuned in to the cam and she sure looks fidgety. Bet she's going to foal anytime now.

Hope there is someone around just in case?

Anna

Just tuned in to the cam and she sure looks fidgety. Bet she's going to foal anytime now.

Hope there is someone around just in case?

Anna


----------



## rockin r (May 11, 2008)

AnnaC said:


> Just tuned in to the cam and she sure looks fidgety. Bet she's going to foal anytime now.
> 
> Hope there is someone around just in case?
> 
> ...


I am supposed to go to work tomorrow....but it depends on what she does tonight....My mom lives right next door to me and will keep an eye on her if I go. I am really hoping that she down to business tonight!!!! Think FILLY!!!


----------



## rockin r (May 12, 2008)

I am at work today....BUMMER!!!! I would appreciate all the eyes I can get today!!! Thanks Theresa


----------



## rockin r (May 12, 2008)

BUMP!!!!BUMP!!!! I am in meetings on and off today...She is very close! Please call me if you suspect anything! The partners know that I am waiting on her to foal,and that I might get phone calls..Thank you for helping me keep an eye on her....Theresa


----------



## kaykay (May 12, 2008)

Im watching! icant find your number?


----------



## mdegner (May 12, 2008)

kaykay said:


> Im watching! icant find your number?


The phone numbers are in her very first post.......1-888-899-2096 (toll free) or 1-580-704-1441.


----------



## mdegner (May 12, 2008)

Looks like she is starting!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (May 12, 2008)

i see someone checking on her sending good thoughts


----------



## rockin r (May 12, 2008)

rockin r said:


> BUMP!!!!BUMP!!!! I am in meetings on and off today...She is very close! Please call me if you suspect anything! The partners know that I am waiting on her to foal,and that I might get phone calls..Thank you for helping me keep an eye on her....Theresa


1-580-704-1441 It is also on the scrolling message on the web cam..


----------



## kaykay (May 12, 2008)

cam is really messing up on my end. Anyone elses?? She looked like she was starting to go in labor before someone went in. She may wait till they go out. Mares are so funny about that!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2008)

Its alright on my end. Someone just finished cleaning her stall and know she is just walking around.


----------



## Debd (May 12, 2008)

I thought she was looking uncomfortable for a while. Looking back at her belly a few times. I'm going to try to keep watching her this evening. Good luck!


----------



## rockin r (May 12, 2008)

I am finally home!!! Thanks for watching her for me. I actually had a few calls at work telling me they thought she was going to foal. I do believe that she will tonight. I am on my way over to the barn to check on her. We are having BAD winds, that is why the pics is fuzzy. You can call me on my cell (405-704-1441) if the pic gets bad and I will try to adjust the transmitter antenna for a better pic. I am going to be very close to the barn for the rest of the night!!! Think FILLY!!!!

http://www.wefoal.com/_2008/rockinr/cam.htm


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 12, 2008)

I don't have cam access but just wanted to let you know I'm sending good thoughts and prayers your way that Miranda has an easy foaling and a little filly too!!!

Gods blessings to your little girl.


----------



## rockin r (May 12, 2008)

We went to check on her and she is ready! Red inside, no tail resistance at all, tight and hot bag and she is doing some panting. We cleaned her bag and fufu area and wrapped her tail. I hope she gets down to business soon.




My cell phone is on....Thanks Theresa

http://www.wefoal.com/_2008/rockinr/cam.htm


----------



## Matt73 (May 12, 2008)

Holy dropped tail muscles! Yeah, I'd say she's ready LOL. Good luck! I'll be watching when I can


----------



## Barbie (May 12, 2008)

Good luck Theresa - hope the filly fairy visits tonight! Then, please send her my way, although my mare will be 340 tomorrow and is showing no signs. I know she is pregnant - vet has determined that recently.

I hope your baby is born tonight and I'm sure Miranda feels the same way.

Barbie


----------



## Matt73 (May 12, 2008)

I'm thinking very very sooon!










Come on...


----------



## Bonny (May 12, 2008)

Sending prayers for a safe foaling!!


----------



## qtrrae (May 12, 2008)

Miranda is very, very restless - I am watching her on camera and she does look quite uncomfortable - I do think this just "might" be her night to foal.

Good luck - we are keeping our fingers crossed for a lovely little filly!!


----------



## Devon (May 12, 2008)

Oh she is definatly going to foal soon


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 12, 2008)

This no cam stuff sucks. What's happening!! What's happening! Is there a baby yet?


----------



## rockin r (May 13, 2008)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> This no cam stuff sucks. What's happening!! What's happening! Is there a baby yet?


UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!How much longer can she hold out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH!


----------



## Barbie (May 13, 2008)

Looking at her on camera, it sure doesn't look like she can go too much longer. Hang in there, Theresa!!!

Barbie


----------



## AnnaC (May 13, 2008)

I just cannot believe she hasn't foaled OH! OH!

Am having the same trouble with one of mine here. Sat up all night last night while she puffed, panted and grunted - now, she's eating her hay!!

Mares - who'd have 'em?? Only silly folk like us lot!








COME ON MIRANDA - now would be a good time








Anna


----------



## rockin r (May 13, 2008)

Mare for sale.....Guarranted in foal! CHEAP!



Another sleepless night. Time to get in the shower and go to work. I just came in from checking her. She is BLOOD RED inside. And is HUNGRY!!! Go Figure. Extra eyes again today if you can! 1-580-704-1441


----------



## Bonny (May 13, 2008)

http://www.wefoal.com/_2008/rockinr/cam.htm

She is stuffed in the corner as tight as she can get!


----------



## Matt73 (May 13, 2008)

What the....? No foal yet!? Come on now girl. Now your just teasing us


----------



## rockin r (May 13, 2008)

I talked to the partners at work ( I am an office mgr. for 4 psychologists). The secretary is out for the morning doing personal errands. She should be back by 11-1130. I am going to go home as soon as she gets here. Thanks for helping me keep any eye on her. Once again you guys are terrific!



Theresa and Art


----------



## Bonny (May 13, 2008)

Theresa, I hope she goes today, so you can get a good nights sleep!


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2008)

I only just read this thread today, and thought I was going to miss her foaling for sure! Am watching now, sending good thoughts and prayers for a textbook foaling! LOVE that dorsal stripe Miranda has! Such a pretty mare!



Good luck!


----------



## Bonny (May 13, 2008)

Theresa, any new symptoms?

Is she still panting? Its hard to tell online.

She sure likes that wall, lol,


----------



## rockin r (May 13, 2008)

rockin r said:


> Mare for sale.....Guarranted in foal! CHEAP!


Your a hard bunch!!! OK FREE! OH!



Bonny said:


> Theresa, any new symptoms?
> 
> Is she still panting? Its hard to tell online.
> 
> She sure likes that wall, lol,


She is about the same. Still panting some. She won't let me touch her udder.. I hope she goes tonight!!! I am tired!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 13, 2008)

> Mare for sale.....Guarranted in foal! CHEAP! wub.gif
> 
> Your a hard bunch!!! OK FREE! ohmy.gif


LMAO I am getting a lot of enjoyment from your suffering here for some reason.



Hope she goes soon and i can see the pictures of the slow poke baby who would NOT be hurried, I think you have a diva on the way.


----------



## REO (May 13, 2008)

I've been watching too!





You all should see Miranda in person, her color is WOW!!!








Theresa, Lady says Nee Ner Nee Ner Miranda!



Beatcha!


----------



## Bonny (May 13, 2008)

Where did she go???


----------



## mdegner (May 13, 2008)

That's what I was wondering. Been watching her and one of ours for the last two days. Hopefully somebody took her for a motorocycle ride or on the rollercoaster. Works on humans......hope everything is OK.....


----------



## Bonny (May 13, 2008)

She is back!!


----------



## Matt73 (May 13, 2008)

Give that girl some cod liver oil! LOL! -Isn't that an old remedy?-....


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 13, 2008)

Oh my I wish I could see what's going on. I hope Miranda has had that baby and it's already standing up and drying off. Come on Miranda girl.


----------



## rockin r (May 13, 2008)

rockin r said:


> Mare for sale.....Guarranted in foal! CHEAP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1-580-704-1441 or 1-888-899-2096





Maxi'sMinis said:


> Oh my I wish I could see what's going on. I hope Miranda has had that baby and it's already standing up and drying off. Come on Miranda girl.


Sorry no baby yet



It is going to be another loooong night. She does have some waxing now. As if that matters anymore! But I like your way of thinking!!!



She won't let me touch her udder, but I did get a pic of her fufu....






In this pic you can see how far her tail set has fallen..and her butt muscles have gave way..








REO said:


> I've been watching too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The foals for 2009 are going to be here before she foals! As soon as she has her baby, Art and I will come over, IF you are nice to me!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 13, 2008)

WOW, I would say SO!! C'mon Miranda, give up that baby and let Momma sleep



I can't imagine that she's still holding out. Good luck and know that we're all looking forward to seeing your beautiful new baby!

Jodi


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 13, 2008)

Awesome thanks for the pics! She's gotta go tonight. That fufu is all laxd. Come on Miranda give it up and let Momma get some rest for goodness sakes. Prayers going up for a safe fast delivery for that beautious Bay.


----------



## Bonny (May 13, 2008)

She is such a beautiful mare! Come on lets see that foal!


----------



## mdegner (May 14, 2008)

Whoa, she's down. Do you think this could finally be it? I know she's been pushing it back in for the last 36 hours but you can only fool mother nature for so long.....honestly, sometimes I think it would be better to watch grass grow....AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH....


----------



## dreaminmini (May 14, 2008)

Darn it! I was just about to shut computer off I have been watching the mare stare and never can catch them foaling. I wanna see one!!! Please


----------



## Bonny (May 14, 2008)

http://www.wefoal.com/_2008/rockinr/cam.htm

Hmmm.


----------



## dreaminmini (May 14, 2008)

I'm gonna be tired in the morning. Is it okay to call in sick because you were up all night watching mare stare


----------



## rockin r (May 14, 2008)

UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






OH!



She is up. SHE IS DOWN!!!. She is up. She is Down! She is ....



you put your left hoof in, you put your left hoof out, you put your right hoof in and you shake it all about!!! And that's what marestare is all about!








What day is it?????????????


----------



## Barbie (May 14, 2008)

Theresa-

You're too much - I hope she goes soon so you can get some much needed sleep. I just checked out the camera and she is in the same position she was in the last time I checked yesterday.

FREE huh???????

Barbie


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2008)

Ok, ok, I'll take her!




Please deliver her to me now and you won't have to deal with all of this exhausting mare stare.





Seriously, I can't believe she's still not foaled, but then again, there's always at least one in every herd, to remind us that we aren't as in control of things as we'd like to think, lol! It's got to come out SOMETIME though, right? RIGHT???


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2008)

This is like watching paint dry LOL!!

Everytime O log in she is either squashed tight in her favourite corner (pushing baby back in??) or stuffing her face in the opposite corner!

Think she's in communication with a mare of mine - they are having a competition to see who can 'keep it in there' the longest.

From one extremely sleep deprived owner to another - sorry Theresa but I hope Miranda WINS the competition and my mare loses!

Anna


----------



## Royal Crescent (May 14, 2008)

I can't believe that she did not foal last night. It sure looked like she was in labor and I expected to see a foal when I looked this morning. What a tease!


----------



## Bonny (May 14, 2008)

http://www.wefoal.com/_2008/rockinr/cam.htm

I see she is still holding up that wall. Would someone please tell her it wont fall is she moves!


----------



## mdegner (May 14, 2008)

She's down again.....come on girl, you can do it


----------



## Bonny (May 14, 2008)

Maybe we should take a nap while she does. That way we can stay up all night and watch her.

OH!

Wait lets hope she doesnt wait all night....


----------



## Bonny (May 14, 2008)

Hi Theresa, saw you in there cleaning up, wondering how she is doing. Any new news?


----------



## albahurst (May 14, 2008)

Which Mother's Day were you thinking you would get your foal???








Peggy


----------



## rockin r (May 14, 2008)

Bonny said:


> Hi Theresa, saw you in there cleaning up, wondering how she is doing. Any new news?


Her butt is about to hit the ground! She has stepped on her tail so much that I had to cut some off to get it off the ground.



She has yellow sticky milk!!






This is new! And it has that FOAL smell to it



She did not eat all her hay today either. But she did devoure a handful of animal crackers! Please oh



Please tonight Miranda!



I truely do not know why that FILLY has not arrived. If she loses any more muscle tone in her hind end, I don't think she will be able to stand! Her hind legs are having a hard time holding her up......


----------



## Bonny (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the update! Best wishes! Come on Miranda, dont keep us waiting!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 14, 2008)

Maybe the COLT doesn't want to come out because he thinks you don't want him! lol. Sorry, just teasing! I am watching her and I pray she foals for you really soon. On my computer screen she looks like the exact same color as my Jewel who is a dark grulla so I was surprised to see pictures of her actual color. She is pretty!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2008)

Well it is 6.30am here in the UK and I'm still here, watching and waiting - matchsticks under my eyelids, forcing them to stay open! I am now sure that the COLTS that Miranda and my little mare are carrying have decided that life is too comfortable where they are, and they are in no hurry to change their present world for ours! Men eh?

Anna


----------



## rockin r (May 15, 2008)

It is 230am...YAWN................. Hubby gave me a break. I was soooo tired. I layed down at 730pm and I just woke up. He was sitting on the couch like a good husband watching her on the tv. He said she is status quo



So now I am up till ????? Maybe he will do it again tonight? He told me that you called Staci, and he enjoyed talking with you. He said what a nice lady she is! Dreamer is doing wonderful! She wants so badly to be with the other mares



. But that is something that she will never be able to do again. She is on the low end of the totum pole in the herd, and we are just to afraid that she will be kicked. But boy is she spoiled! She is "always in the green pasture or our yard". She does have access to the mares thru the fence line. When she is healed, we will put Cricket with her. Thanks for calling....Back to Miranda



Colt Huh??? Could be, you know how men are, they don't like to give up the comforts of a nice warm bed!


----------



## Bonny (May 15, 2008)

Wow, Miranda is catching some zzzz's. She has been resting for quite a while. Hmm,maybe getting the energy to do some hard work?


----------



## rockin r (May 15, 2008)

Bonny said:


> Wow, Miranda is catching some zzzz's. She has been resting for quite a while. Hmm,maybe getting the energy to do some hard work?


I have my catchers mitt on!


----------



## Bonny (May 15, 2008)

Miranda is sleeping again.

Theresa, want me to come over and help you squeeze her? LOL.


----------



## rockin r (May 15, 2008)

The vet checked her while he was here for Dreamer. She is ready, he did not go inside. just checked her. Colosturum is coming in good! He said she will go when she is darn good and ready!



:arg!


----------



## AnnaC (May 15, 2008)

Hey friends 10.30pm (UK time) this evening my little mare safely delivered of a chestnut COLT








So - sorry to rub it in - but I am going to bed for a WHOLE NIGHT'S SLEEP








Come on Miranda - give your wonderful Mum and Dad a break and have that foal!!

Good night all!

Anna


----------



## Bonny (May 15, 2008)

Congrats Anna!

Glad to hear all is well, I saw the vet. Glad he looked at her also. Now did he have that talk with her about the wall being sturdy enough that she doesnt have to hold it up? LOL


----------



## rockin r (May 16, 2008)

Vet said a mare is a mare is a mare, but she is not that mare




HUH???

Anna...Drats!!!! I always come in last



Congrats on your healthy baby! I will miss you!


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2008)

Morning all. Here I am feeling so much more human - suprising what a few consistant hours of sleep can achieve LOL!! My proud Mum and Baby doing fine - thanks for the congrats - dont worry Theresa I wont be leaving you and Miranda, just not checking through the night hours!

Luckily I now have a bit of a break before my last three mares are due and boy am I glad. I was so tired yesterday I was 'punch-drunk' and felt really ill. I did so need my little mare to foal last night and thankfully she obliged, bless her. So I now have an even split with 4 colts and 4 fillies so far and 'all's well with the world' as they say.

So again I say COME ON MIRANDA -- I'M WATCHING YOU!!

Anna


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2008)

Oh Theresa, not having done much on here for the last couple of days except check on Miranda, I have just read your thread about Dreamer.

I'm so sorry to read that she is having more problems. Am hoping and praying that this is just a small 'blip' and that the vets treatment can nip it in the bud. I just wish that I could offer you more support. The trouble with the internet is that it brings us all so much closer and into each other's lives, that we forget that we are actually a long way apart. It is sometimes so frustrating, especially when we want nothing more than to be able to physically visit and hug those friends in need of help.

Love, hugs and prayers -

Anna


----------



## REO (May 16, 2008)

Tell Miranda we just put Muffy in the foaling pen! Tell her no way can she let yet another of my mares go first!

Go Miranda GO!


----------



## mdegner (May 16, 2008)

Well, she looks like she's at that point of labor where she's getting crabby. She's pulled her food dish on the ground......could be a good sign!


----------



## Bonny (May 16, 2008)

mdegner said:


> Well, she looks like she's at that point of labor where she's getting crabby. She's pulled her food dish on the ground......could be a good sign!


I saw that and wondered the same thing.I also see she is munching on her hay, but looks like she left feed in her bucket?


----------



## Matt73 (May 16, 2008)

Bonny! I must say you are a quite a devoted "mare-starer" LOL. Miranda's a lucky girl to have such a devoted bunch of eyes carefully watching her


----------



## Bonny (May 16, 2008)

Thank you! Any time yall need me just ask!

LOl.

I am trying to learn as much as I can because I am trying for my very first mini foal.





But I do like to be helpful also!


----------



## gimp (May 16, 2008)

How is Dreamer this morning??



(I know, wrong thread, but I am feeling a bit lazy and thought I would kill two birds with one stone.



)

I am wondering if Miranda's tail can get any lower.



She may not have to even push this baby out. It'll just slide out on it's own!!





edited to add: Of course that will only happen if she gets away from that wall!! OH!


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2008)

COME ON MIRANDA! Now would be a really good time to give your mum and dad a pretty, healthy filly. They could really do with a boost in their lives at this moment.

Anna


----------



## AppyLover2 (May 17, 2008)

Anna I couldn't agree with you more. A healthy bouncing baby might make their world just a bit brighter right about now. C'mon Miranda.....Mom and Dad need your help.


----------



## Kim Rule (May 18, 2008)

I've been following this thread...this silly mare STILL hasn't foaled! I keep checking on her to see if she has popped...and this morning, she is just munching happily...silly mare!

Kim


----------



## rockin r (May 18, 2008)

Pics from today...










Sorry about the kind of pic this is but, I can't get a pick of her udder in her stall...


----------



## Barbie (May 18, 2008)

She's looking ready!!! Good luck!

Barbie


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 18, 2008)

She looks like she has to go any time. Does she have milk? Have you been able to test any? I was able to clean a very touchy mare when I used a nice warm wet wash cloth and was persistant. She finally let me clean her cause it felt good on her swollen udder. Then I was able to get just enough milk to test.


----------



## Bonny (May 18, 2008)

I am surprised that Marinda is still holding on. I hope we have a foal soon!


----------



## gimp (May 18, 2008)

Camera has gone black



I hope everything is OK


----------



## Debd (May 19, 2008)

Miranda seems a little restless this morning. Come on Miranda, have a healthy baby soon!


----------



## Bonny (May 19, 2008)

She does seem very restless!

Maybe this is it??? Or does she just want out?

She tries to back up to the fence and seems not to like that at all. never mind now she is!


----------



## rockin r (May 19, 2008)

The vet will be out this afternoon to check Dreamer. (5pm) We arre ho[ing that she holds out till we get the results back if it is straph. We are still hold ing to Dreamer having a vien infecion, not srtangles. Thanks for keeping eyes on her.


----------



## gimp (May 19, 2008)

She is going to pound a trench into her stall with the pacing. She is nowhere near as content today. Even with her backside buried into the corner she is swaying...or perhaps rubbing her tail off OH! This is making it difficult for me to go out and mow


----------



## Bonny (May 19, 2008)

gimp said:


> She is going to pound a trench into her stall with the pacing. She is nowhere near as content today. Even with her backside buried into the corner she is swaying...or perhaps rubbing her tail off OH! This is making it difficult for me to go out and mow


LOL, I know! I have outside chores and I am doing them with breaks! LOL


----------



## shelia (May 19, 2008)

She looks like she is getting ready to foal!


----------



## Debd (May 19, 2008)

Sure looks like it's about to happen!!


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2008)

yep, looks like she might just FINALLY get down to it! She keeps wanting to lie down and then doesn't, oh, there she goes, she's down, let's see if this is it! Yep!!!! Here we go!!!!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (May 19, 2008)

I just called Theresa, she is on her way home from work - about 1/2 hour away. She said to call back if anything more is happening!

Good luck Theresa and Art!

Renee


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2008)

I was going to ask if anyone knew of Theresa has been notified, but just tried to call and the phone is busy so I'm guessing other people are calling her. Hope someone is close by! I'm about as nervous for Miranda's foaling as I am for my own mares. Come on Miranda, healthy foal and safe delivery for you!!!

Is anyone else closer by? Robin? At this rate the foal is going to be coming out pretty darn quick, I worry about the sac not breaking, or other possible complications.... Wish I were there to help!!


----------



## Reble (May 19, 2008)

Yes, she is on her way...

Someone want to start a new topic with the link so people know she is having it...





Here is the link if interested.... someone has their camera ready...

http://www.wefoal.com/_2008/rockinr/cam.htm


----------



## Reijel's Mom (May 19, 2008)

hurrah I see a person's arm


----------



## kaykay (May 19, 2008)

Sending prayers for an easy foaling!!


----------



## Brandi* (May 19, 2008)

I hope everything goes smoothly. Wish I could watch


----------



## Reijel's Mom (May 19, 2008)

Oh my I've never NOT wanted to leave work before and here I am at my desk just glued! But I really have to get home to my own girl.

Come on sweetie, have that baby safely!!


----------



## Reble (May 19, 2008)

this is amazing all the way from Ontario Canada, watching a Mare in Oklahoma birthing.

come on Miranda Filly filly filly


----------



## REO (May 19, 2008)

Ahhhh!!!!! How frustrating! I'm 6 miles away with no way to get there!

It's just GOT to turn out well!!


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2008)

Who is there with Miranda, Robin, do you know? I get the impression that she isn't familiar with foaling out. PLEASE let this all be ok. Maybe ten more minutes til Theresa gets there?


----------



## REO (May 19, 2008)

I think it's her mom.

AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelia (May 19, 2008)

She did it!!!


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2008)

The baby is OUT, Thank HEAVENS!!! And thanks to Theresa's mom for being there, what a trooper!!!


----------



## REO (May 19, 2008)

Whoooo!!!!!!


----------



## Reble (May 19, 2008)

Poor Mom will never forget this one....





Have to name this one after her or at least let Mom name the foal.. Great Job





Hope it is a Filly


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2008)

Theresa is there!!! Woo-hoo! I think I'm going to cry! Miranda hasn't even gotten up yet, she's taking a well-earned rest.

Whatta ya think, filly or colt?


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 19, 2008)

YEAH!!!!!!!!! I was so worried for her mom, but she was a trooper and got right in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2008)

The foal is trying to get up but is still attached to Miranda via umbilical cord, lol!


----------



## REO (May 19, 2008)

I am SO very pleased for them! I'm going to give them all a hug!

Theresa's mom is a neat lady. Once at a BBQ at their place, she was telling jokes.





Hope she'll tell more if they come to my BBQ this Saturday!


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 19, 2008)

Congrats on the new foal!!!!!!!!!! can't wait to hear if it is a filly or colt! This was a very entertaining foaling!!!!


----------



## minie812 (May 19, 2008)

WOW...



...Give Granma a BIG hand...



...she did great...I don't care what it is as long as it is healthy


----------



## Brandi* (May 19, 2008)

hahahaha that is pretty funny that Mom had to help out! She didn't know what she was getting into probably lol



Can't wait to find out what it is


----------



## gimp (May 19, 2008)

I hope this foal is the beginning of a very long happy streak.


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2008)

The foal looks like it could be buckskin to me, does it to anyone else?


----------



## dgrminis (May 19, 2008)

Theresa's mom did great



Was nice to see Miranda foal as I have been watching her forever it seems...

Congrats... Cant wait to hear if it is a filly or colt...


----------



## shelia (May 19, 2008)

A very strong healthy little buckskin!!!


----------



## choclat dreams (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! We feel extremely priveged to watch your mare foal. Thanks for the opportunity!!!! What a beautiful baby


----------



## Debd (May 19, 2008)

A very happy congratulations to all of you! Miranda is being such a great mom.


----------



## Connie P (May 19, 2008)

WOOOO HOOOO!!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS!!


----------



## Reble (May 19, 2008)

I am guessing someone has checked out the sex by now...or did I miss it somewhere in the reading?

Girl or Boy.....


----------



## Rebecca (May 19, 2008)

Super congrats!



Someone please post some pictures for those of us like myself and Brandi who can't get marestare! Yeyy Miranda!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Theresa for letting us be a part of this blessed event! Hugs for the new foal! And hugs to Marinda! And Hugs to yall!


----------



## gimp (May 19, 2008)

All you marestare and wefoal farms should have "it's a colt" and "it's a filly" signs to flash at us starers.





What a beautiful foal; I love watching it run around the stall. I'll bet that Theresa is in heaven, finally


----------



## Reble (May 19, 2008)

I sure hope Theresa and Art do not mind but for those that cannot watch the cam...


----------



## walkoffaith (May 19, 2008)

It's a FILLY!!! Theresa held up a sign to the cam. I am so happy for you Theresa and Art. What a beautiful baby you have!!!


----------



## Bonny (May 19, 2008)

OH Yes! A Filly!!!


----------



## rockin r (May 19, 2008)

OH I JUST CAN'T STAND IT!!!!!! IT'S A FILLY...... My mom did great, her first foaling! As soon as I walked in the barn she grabbed me and hugged me, she was sooooo scared!!!! It's a BUCKSKIN!!!!!! I am crying as I type this, I am also releived to say that The vet DOES NOT tghink that we have strangles!!!!! It ios an infec in Dreamer onnly! Iam starting to shkake again..To muchh exzcitemennt.Time for medds....I will post pics soon. thank ou to al who helped and called me..theressa


----------



## Reble (May 19, 2008)

Oh I am so glad it is a Filly for you dear, God Bless





I did post some pics of your precious little girl, she is gorgious...

on page 14 at 7:32 p.m.


----------



## gimp (May 19, 2008)

See?!! This little girl was the start of a bunch of good things. Tears of joy from Washington state.


----------



## Charlotte (May 19, 2008)

Isn't that just the prettiest thing you've ever seen??????????????

Charlotte


----------



## MBhorses (May 19, 2008)

congrats,

love to see close of your new filly.I am glad dreamer is doing good. keep us posted.


----------



## Stephanie (May 19, 2008)

Hooray, a buckskin filly, and a wonderful birth



This is the start of good things. Congratulations.

Stephanie


----------



## Bonny (May 19, 2008)

Thank God its not strangles!

I am sooo happy for you Theresa!

Congrats!

She is a cutie!


----------



## Brandi* (May 19, 2008)

I am so happy things are looking up around your place



Congrats on your baby girl! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Keri (May 19, 2008)

Congrats! A well needed "gift" amongst all your troubles! I'm glad you got yourself a happy, healthy filly!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations Art and Theresa and a great big thank you to Mom for being there.

Marestare, Weefoal watchers thank you for the second to second count down on the foaling for us that don't have a web cam, you guys are awesome.

Thanks for the pics she is such a beauty.

Congrats, Congrats, Congrats!!

So glad to hear the news on Dreamer.

Truely a very special Day!

Theresa YOU GOT A BUCKSKIN!!!!

FILLY!!!


----------



## Barbie (May 19, 2008)

Theresa-

I just now found out that Miranda foaled - congrats on your new buckskin filly. She is the start of some good news for you. What a great job your mom did.

It's just super that the vet says no strangles - relax a little and take care of Dreamer and your new baby.

Hope you and Art get some much needed rest tonight.

Take care,

Barbie


----------



## Bunnylady (May 19, 2008)

Oh, this is goood news! Congratulations!


----------



## rockin r (May 19, 2008)

We arr tickled buchskin with her!!! not sure what color her eyes are yet..

Here she is..her barn mane is Ziggy...


----------



## Bonny (May 19, 2008)

She is so cute, I love her zig zag stripe! No wonder you call her ziggy!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (May 19, 2008)

Such a beautiful baby!





Theresa, I'm the one that called you and said "has anyone let you know your mare is foaling yet" and you said "no" and that you were on your way home.

After I hung up with you I realized I didn't even give you my name and was afraid you might think it was a horrible trick!!


----------



## wendi leigh (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful little Ziggy!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (May 19, 2008)

I'm late but just wanted to add my super congratulations on your new little girl. I hope this is the light at the end of the tunnel for you. Ziggy is adorable and her name fits perfectly.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 19, 2008)

congratulations





what a beautiful little girl





Hoping this will be the beginning of calm time

for you Theresa and Art to just relax and enjoy your new girl

and a big congrats to you Mom Theresa what a great horse midwife she made

great job


----------



## gimp (May 20, 2008)

I have to tell you how adorable your Mom was; trying desperately to plead with Miranda to wait...at least I think that is what those outstretched fingers were saying, followed by the cell phone call. That white bathrobe belt will never be the same. She did great, stepping in to get the bag off Ziggy's face. Kudos to the midwife


----------



## ErikaS. (May 20, 2008)

YAY! That thread gave me goosebumps! I'm so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## AnnaC (May 20, 2008)

Oh golly what brilliant news!!

Cant believe I missed all the excitement - typical me!! She must have started foaling last evening soon after I switched my computer off - so tired, early night! Then this morning, for the very first time, I over slept and had no time to check on Miranda before doing my chores.

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL - I am so glad my little mare had a colt and left the fairy filly to work her miracles over Miranda. And what a gorgeous little filly she is.

I am over the moon for you all.

Hugs all round - Anna


----------



## Rebecca (May 20, 2008)

So happy for you! She is beautiful!!!!!!



The zig zag stripe is really cute. Congratulations Theresa and Art!!!!


----------



## Matt73 (May 20, 2008)

Congrats! Finally, some great news for you guys


----------



## ontherisefarm (May 20, 2008)

Congrats on your new little miracle !!!!!!


----------



## Basketmiss (May 20, 2008)

CONGRATS````CONGRATS````CONGRATS

What a sweet little Ziggy girl you have there!!

I'm glad things are looking up for you all..

(((HUGS))) to you all!!


----------



## dreaminmini (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you! Your foal is beautiful, I love her zigzag stripe!


----------



## lilnickers (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations, Theresa and Art






She is just adorable and I love that "ziggy" stripe



It must feel good for you all to "feel good". I am so happy for you as is every one of your forum friends. Enjoy that new baby...she looks like a keeper


----------



## Magic (May 20, 2008)

In all of the excitement I forgot to say CONGRATULATiONS!!!!!

Ziggy is just gorgeous, I'm SO happy for you!! Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## qtrrae (May 21, 2008)

"Congratulations" Theresa, Art and Miranda!!

What a darling little filly - love her little stripe down her back - she is a little image of Momma!

I was just checking the cam and she is laying right beside her Mom - both just as content as can be!

You certainly deserve this precious little filly!!

Lots of HUGS and TREATS for Miranda for doing so great!!


----------

